# what are some inexpensive ways to market my t-shirts besides wearing my product?



## djetmec (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello all,

I'm new to the t-shirt industry and I have been reading post from this forum and I now have a question.

What is a few of the normal and inexpensive ways to market my shirts other than word of mouth and wearing my own product?

Where are some of the best places to advertise?

I do have a budget, though small, I can put money towards getting my product out so that I can give it a shot at being successful.

Thanks

Anthony


----------



## LaTonya (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Marketing and Advertising*

Your local New paper , Flyer, Poster, Orangzation News Letter.
LaTonya


----------



## djetmec (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Marketing and Advertising*

Thank you so much LaTonya, that is pretty helpful.


----------



## OperationSackTap (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Marketing and Advertising*

You could make bumperstickers with your company logo on it, promote in small time state magazines, give your product to people in high social situations like bands to wear in front of a large crowd, theres a lot of ways.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Marketing and Advertising*

What is your target market? That's the first thing you have to determine. Everything else comes from that. It doesn't do you any good to advertise where your target market doesn't go. 

Once you've figured out who your target market is, then you can start doing research to find out what they read, what they listen to, what influences them and where they go. 

Doing things randomly won't help you sell shirts. You need to figure out who you're trying to sell to before you start trying to sell.


----------



## djetmec (Dec 19, 2007)

Again thank you all for your help. This starting to shape my direction as to where I need to focus. The target market is mainly college age students. 

Does anyone have any thoughts where I could start to focus advertisement to this large group?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

djetmec said:


> Again thank you all for your help. This starting to shape my direction as to where I need to focus. The target market is mainly college age students.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts where I could start to focus advertisement to this large group?


You could advertise at the colleges themselves (most have newspapers). You could advertise on facebook pages for college students. You could advertise on blogs targeted to college students.

Think of all the things that college students read, watch, and all the places they hang out and then come up with creative ways to get your product in front of them in those places.

Also, make sure your product stands out and is noteworthy, that will help people spread the word for you when they do see your product.


----------



## djetmec (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for your input Rodney. Do you have a store or anything? I noticed you are located in Sacramento. I live in Elk Grove.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

college newsletter, give away t-shirt to y our college buddies so they'll wear it for you..... contribute to college fundraising.... introduce yourself to as many as you can to all college oganization / fratenities, etc..... approach college rock/jazz/blues band and design t-shirts for them....


----------



## djetmec (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Frank,

I may sound a little off here, but I'm a little older than your normal college crowd. What would be your suggestion as to how I would get a hold of newsletters


----------



## sandykr09 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello Anthony,
I am new to the forum, but I just want to say that I am in the apparel business (not t-shirts yet, just starting out) and I do vendor shows in a tri-state radius of my home. (Detroit Area). There are many shows (inside/outside) in your area too I'm sure (craft shows/festivals, etc..) I don't know if that interests you, but I have made alot of money this way with my products.
Sandy


----------



## djetmec (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks you Sandy. I live in Northern California and I just heard of the MAGIC show today. It's some big trade show in Vegas. what is the best way to go about finding these shows or festivals?

Anthony


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

college newsletters normally are funded by the school.... or portion of it is funded by advertisers. subscribe for an ad space (from $5 to $15 per issue, depending on the size).

if you have local community newsletter, subscribe for an ad space.

church newsletters

these kind of newsletters you have a high percentage of readers..... aside from it's cheaper than newspaper..... in my personal experience, newsletter got me known in my city. i share a good chunk of the market now after doing advertisements for few months... and i still place my advertisement with them even up to now.


----------



## sandykr09 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Anthony,
Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. The best way to look at the trade shows is to call the hotel. Actually you can search on line and find information about the shows. I do trade shows for my business as well but shows like the Winn, and others in Vegas are very expensive. There are festival, vendor show listings that you can go to for shows that aren't super expensive, like craftlister.com. That is one Festival Network is another.
Let me know how you do. Hopefully you could answer a couple questions for me. Have you ever heard of a Gemsy heat transfer machine? I am just starting out and don't know what to do exactly. I want to be able to transfer ready made rhinestone transfers, rhinestud transfers. What do I need to get started outside of the heat transfer machine??? T-square.. shirts..transfers.. ?? what else?
Thanks
Sandy


----------



## djetmec (Dec 19, 2007)

Sandy,

Thank you again for your input. I hate to say it but I don't know anything about those machine. I have two companies who manufacture the shirts for me.

Anthony


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

There are a bunch of free sites out there to get your name out. Go to www.merchantcircle.com they have both paid and free services. Some of the free services include: sending out newsletters, coupon creation, blog (which you can create a link from your Merchant Circle blog to your website) and you can develop your own listing in their server. 

I'd heavily use FaceBook, Craigslist, MySpace and other social networking sites which will increase your overall visibility on the net. 

Lastly, do some press releases, there are a bunch of free, with paid printing as well, Press Release servers out there such as: PRLog.org, PR.com, and 24-7pressrelease.com. 

You can also go to BackPage.com and post ads in there as well, much like Craigslist. They have both free and inexpensive marketing campaigns where you can select the area and how your ad will appear.


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

SBEMedia said:


> I'd heavily use FaceBook, Craigslist, MySpace and other social networking sites which will increase your overall visibility on the net.


I agree with Tom. I believe, these sites will be the quickest way to get your name out there and get some exposure.
I would add, Twitter, also. You will have to do some work and focus to your market, but, a good place to start.

Best.


----------



## baller43 (Nov 23, 2008)

Most college campuses have billboard in the hallways, I posted my artwork with coming soon just to get students familiar with my designs.


----------



## djetmec (Dec 19, 2007)

Corie,

Oh my! this is a excellent idea. I will get statred on this as soon as possible. I really do thank you for this.

Anthony


----------



## rockwellindustry (Nov 25, 2008)

college schools


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

djetmec said:


> Thanks for your input Rodney. Do you have a store or anything? I noticed you are located in Sacramento. I live in Elk Grove.


No, I don't have a retail store, I'm a web based kinda dude


----------



## djetmec (Dec 19, 2007)

Rodney,

Is there a way for me to contact you outside of this forum. It seems as if you been around awhile and I don't think I am able to talk about my website.

Anthony


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

djetmec said:


> Rodney,
> 
> Is there a way for me to contact you outside of this forum. It seems as if you been around awhile and I don't think I am able to talk about my website.
> 
> Anthony


If you need feedback for your website, you can post it in the feedback section of the forum here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/site-reviews-design-reviews/

I generally prefer to spend time sharing help here in the forums so that others can benefit from the answers posted. Plus it also allows me to learn from the other perspectives that people share in their answers to the same question.

If you have a question for me though, you can click on my username and send me a private message


----------



## Jack Beck (Jun 10, 2006)

A lot of the colleges in my area have days that you can set up in the hallway of the school with a couple of tables, Flea Market style.
Most times there is an ATM in the same hallway.
Call the college and ask.
Jack


----------



## sandykr09 (Nov 21, 2008)

Not to change the subject, but does anyone have a connection for inexpensive wholesale t-shirts (long and short sleeve)? 
Thanks
Sandy


----------



## NARC72 (Aug 10, 2005)

baller43 said:


> Most college campuses have billboard in the hallways, I posted my artwork with coming soon just to get students familiar with my designs.


Just be sure to get an ok/approval from the Student officers usually have offices in Student union. Most colleges do not permit solicitation unless approved by Student/College board. If not you can have flyers confiscated & not allowed back on campus.

I took a "Viral" marketing class several months ago & the instructor suggested to "discreetly insert postcards advertising your business into magazines in bookstores i.e. Barnes & Noble. Just think about how many times we pick up a magazine & those subscription slips fall out! 

Just think of what mag your target market would read or look at. The same can be done for newspapers at your local deli or grocery store!

Good Luck


----------



## Thomas Coterie (Nov 29, 2008)

My college has a club called CAB (campus activities board). They set up major concerts at my school (Dashboard Confessional, Straylight Run, Hellogoodbye, The Used, Black Eyed Peas). If you get in with a club similar to them at your campus, you might be able to set up a stand at all there events.


----------



## imahottee (Nov 5, 2008)

I've found YouTube to be AMAZINGLY effective. I've posted about this before, but I actually used YouTube to sell 60 funny graphic t-shirts the night I launched. You can check out my blog for more info: 

Hot Tee Talk


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

i get stickers made 1,000 at a time for $39. they are business card sized... i keep some in my wallet, and a stack in the car at all times. i slap them up every time im in a new place, and i also send out little stacks to my friends on myspace/etc to put up. its cheap and pretty effective.


----------

